

Ever wonder why MP3s sell for $1.29? - BinRoo
https://medium.com/@binroot/the-1-29-hypothesis-82e31a6c5d2f

======
DerekL
The second half is just wrong. There's no such thing as unused balance on an
iTunes card. When you redeem a card, the entire balance is credited to your
account. The credit will only go unused if you stop using the iTunes store, so
that's at most $1.28 per user, not per card.

